# 10 things that aren't Skrillex lol



## berzerkergang (Mar 31, 2013)

dunno if this is a repost but I sure found it hilarious


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 4, 2013)

I laughed!


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought the first 20 seconds was mildly entertaining. The end, though, is great.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 5, 2013)

I need the ending as a .gif avatar...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 5, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> I need the ending as a .gif avatar...



http://gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs6/2066669_o.gif

There might be better ones. Just Google "it's not jackie chan gif" or something like that.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 13, 2013)

Good ol' Tim & Eric! Great Job!


----------

